# Motor de pasos turntable



## oharryo (Ene 21, 2017)

Saludos amigos,

Soy aficionado a la electrónica por lo que acudo a ustedes que son expertos en la rama, me gustaría que me ayudaran con dudas en cálculos que tengo, quiero hacer algo parecido a lo que vemos en el siguiente video






DIY Turntable, Imagen Adjunta 6, pero quiero que sea controlado por motor a pasos, la verdad no se que motor comprar porque quiero que tenga la fuerza de mover 100kg.

He visto el tutorial Pon a funcionar tus motores de Marcelo en este foro, pero aún no se como calcular la fuerza que necesita el motor para mover a la persona, he buscado mucho y vi cosas como estas: 

No se si esto ayude a que el motor pueda mover el peso de hasta 100kg con más facilidad
Imagen Adjunta 1 (Base_preview_featured.jpg)
Imagen Adjunta 2 (photo_2_preview_featured.jpg)
Imagen Adjunta 3 (ThingiverseLazySusan_preview_featured.jpg)


Tampoco me gustaría que se vea el motor a un lado del plato giratorio como esto
Imagen Adjunta 4 (scanoman-4-800x600.jpg)
Imagen Adjunta 5 (step6-turntable-finished.jpg)


Como se encuentra en el vídeo es exactamente como me gustaría que fuera con la diferencia que quiero que sea un motor a pasos, la verdad me siento un poco incomodo consultandoles esto ya que se que muchos lo tomarán un poco mal y bueno aún no poseo los conocimientos necesarios para hacer esto pero con el tiempo los tendré, disculpen por todo y muchas gracias a todos los que me quieran ayudar!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

Para realizar un cálculo mas o menos preciso se debe conocer el rozamiento de la parte mecánica, ya que una vez vencida la inercia del sistema solo queda el rozamiento como carga para el motor.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 22, 2017)

Como te dice Fogonazo primero hay que echar cálculo, si es para Fotografía y cosas así aquí te dejo un buen  modelo mecánico, después fabricar la parte mecanica ahi si analizas de cuanto torque necesitas para desplazar un objeto o persona con un max de 100Kg, es absurdo colocarle un PAP de 100kg directo y el costo ni se diga.

Fuera de lo que te dicen también eso depende de muchos factores incluso el diámetro del tunertable.

Recuerda que como todo motor PAP a menor velocidad mayor torque, mayor velocidad pierde pasos.






http://www.studiohireinlondon.co.uk/crayfish-50-photography-machine/


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 22, 2017)

La fuerza es F=m•a, cuando a=0 (velocidad constante) entonces no hay más fuerza, una ves vencida la inercia lo que queda es la resistencia, y aquí el rodamiento se vuelve sumamente importante, el otro detalle es la velocidad ya que P=F•v por lo que para un motor puedes incrementar la fuerza mientras reduce la velocidad con los engranes.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2017)

mejor utiliza una reducción con polea o engranajes, de paso también mejoras la precisión


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

En los manuales de rodamientos sale hacer esos cálculos(rozamiento)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2017)

Motor de plato de microondas ?


----------



## miborbolla (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola, yo trabaje en algo similar hace mucho tiempo y utilice un Motor de limpia Parabrisas para auto como este:







Y el siguiente tipo de soporte para preparar el plato giratorio, hay de varias formas y medidas:






Que se consigue con proveedores de herrajes de Carpinteria, por ultimo, en las  Distribuidoras de rodamientos, Poleas y bandas industriales puedes localizar poleas y bandas dentadas; busca las del tipo “Top Drive HTD”.

Lo demás ya es ensamblar todo en Madera MDF, que cada quien tiene su ingenio, y en cuanto a electrónica, utilice un Infrainterruptor a manera de encoder (para saber en que posición estaba el plato) y un simple relevador para accionar el Motor para limpiadores; estos dos manejados por un microcontrolador que por cierto gatillaba (con otro relevador) el disparador de la cámara reflex.

No cuento con fotos o diagramas, puesto que eso lo realice hace mas de 20 años, pero soportaba un peso bastante considerable; mucho mas de los 100 kilos eso si se los aseguro.

Saludos y espero te sirva de ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Se pueden utilzar rodamientos de contacto angular


----------

